

Ask HN: Google+ Style “Send Feedback” Service? - ppjim

I wonder if there are any service that would integrate the feedback similar to that provided by google plus
======
Undergrads
Checkout BugMuncher which was just recently launched. There were some posts
about it on HN and it seemed well recieved. <http://bugmuncher.com>

~~~
MattBearman
Thanks for the free plug :) I'll add to that by saying it's just been reviewed
on The Next Web - [http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/07/21/bugmuncher-makes-
googles...](http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/07/21/bugmuncher-makes-googles-
feedback-tool-available-to-the-masses/)

